# Leaving Dubai on Sunday, so am selling up villa contents



## pajevo (Apr 11, 2008)

Last couple of days before we leave Dubai on Sunday evening 29th . All remaining villa contents (mainly odds and ends now) will be sold off cheap or burned/destroyed. Loads of kitchen pots/pans/cutlery/crockery , plastic garden tables/chairs and lots of plants too. Two very comfortable double beds with expensive mattresses

First come first served 050-459-0112 Andrew


----------



## btakash71 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Andrew,
Hope you're moving to a better opportunity

Where is the location of your vilaa, I might be interested since I'm furnishing mu villa too at the time.

BT


----------

